# Gansta Rap Thread



## Kartel Kriminal (May 10, 2011)

Is simplistic in nature but pleasing to the ear. I will be updating this daily. If I gain a following of listeners I will create a internet radio station on my website at www.educatedkriminal.webs.com 

Husaluh - Mamaco
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4YcHj-6qu0

Philthy Rich - I'm From The Spot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ7iNQ-pwe4

Mr. Criminal - Maniac In Black
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSKv6Ov023w

Gucci Mane - Coca
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_D6M5YC_14

Tell me what you like and what you don't


----------



## trichome fiend (May 10, 2011)

...this is what I call gangsta, o'l school over here. 

[youtube]7aleRvCrXp4[/youtube]

[youtube]rLHJvLOyX8s&feature[/youtube]

[youtube]umUHR1JlT_c[/youtube]

[youtube]KP0OaUOQGCg[/youtube]

[youtube]nPkpJels9Qc&feature[/youtube]

[youtube]KkltsgNZCyg&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (May 10, 2011)

I've heard each of those songs before and they are definately classic. I'll pull some old school jams out of my collection.

Murda Squad - Knock On Wood

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY5X1T_4-Q4

RBL Possee - Blue Bird

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKZEww1T75c


----------



## trichome fiend (May 10, 2011)

....good shit there too! 

[youtube]wHTo_QgKM5g[/youtube]


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (May 10, 2011)

AP 9 - The Grinch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuIFYN3h5JU


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (May 10, 2011)

Husaluh - Rainman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfrOCJh8tFg


----------



## jesco51 (May 10, 2011)

Kartel, if you dont mind me asking..where are you from?


----------



## jesco51 (May 10, 2011)

This is what i call gangster rap. REST IN PEACE.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWC-BKaw3HI


----------



## VER D (May 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;2SW_x3xX-ng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SW_x3xX-ng&feature=feedlik[/video]


----------



## VER D (May 11, 2011)

had to leave more
[video=youtube;VDibWw4ybdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDibWw4ybdk&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;nX2rFEDpNHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX2rFEDpNHc&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;Wt2t9__l2oE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt2t9__l2oE[/video]
[video=youtube;QVagpdqtwVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVagpdqtwVs&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;zsfuEuImcX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsfuEuImcX0&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;4_Zlpiz3Ehc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_Zlpiz3Ehc&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;kIU9R0C-GUI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIU9R0C-GUI[/video]


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (May 11, 2011)

jesco51 said:


> Kartel, if you dont mind me asking..where are you from?


I'm from Kansas City, Kansas. Here some KC gangsta shit for ya.

Fat Tone - Off Brands

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtZHt6aRK-I

Rich da Factor - Bad Guyz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I37Kf73-lqo


----------



## VER D (May 11, 2011)

kartel you from KC you ever heard of these niggas
[video=youtube;whkmduRt2ZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whkmduRt2ZA[/video]


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (May 11, 2011)

hell yah! I got that track in my music library somewehre. Its been a minute since I bumped it tho. Good post, I'm pretty blunted right now and your avatar combined with the song had me noddin my head for few minutes. I don't think all gangsta rap has to be old school tho.

Messy Marv - 100 Grand On My Wrist

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHfwG60Crsk


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (May 11, 2011)

Juan Gotti - Cold Corona

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb7p6H4JiQU

Mr. Criminal - For the Streets

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2IAuf2dows

Westside Cartel - Southsider

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nt8En3wlwbQ


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (May 11, 2011)

If oldschool gangsta is what you guyz wanna hear then thats what this thread can turn into. I've just been picking threw my youtube favorites but I'm about to blow this thread up with sum g-funk.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 11, 2011)

fuck gangsta rap, why don't you evolve a little.
this shit is the lowest common denominator.
what ever happened to freestyle fellowship, pharcyde, deltron,
sage frances, aesop, aesop rock, who cares?, living legends
and other good concious rap.
buncha gun totin twat whistles is all these cunts are.


----------



## VER D (May 11, 2011)

yea what cd was that song originally on cuz i only heard it on that tape and on a screwtape and agreed but the best gangsta shit is the old O.G. shit cuz thats when it was real innovating and niggas was pushin the limit but now all they do is dub shit and its all for money dont and real gangsta shit is hard to find nowadays to but here is some new g shit alot of texas shit but its all i could find thats new 
[video=youtube;JcMHo74yNcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcMHo74yNcg&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;Izl0c389z9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Izl0c389z9g&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;RBUyF8_bugw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBUyF8_bugw[/video]


----------



## VER D (May 11, 2011)

tinyTURTLE said:


> fuck gangsta rap, why don't you evolve a little.
> this shit is the lowest common denominator.
> what ever happened to freestyle fellowship, pharcyde, deltron,
> sage frances, aesop, aesop rock, who cares?, living legends
> ...


thats all good but thats like tryin to give a nigga a hug when he is kickin your ass gangsta rap is for people who just dont give a fuck they just tell it like its pur uncut raw shit but on that same note thats why most of it is crap cuz most of these rappers dont give a fuck what their saying it and every gangsta rapper is in it to get paid that's why gangsta rap is now more like hustle rap


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 11, 2011)

VER D said:


> thats all good but thats like tell a nigga to show some love when he is kickin your ass gangsta rap is for people who just dont give a fuck they just tell it like its pur uncut raw shit but on that same note thats why most of it is crap cuz most of these rappers dont give a fuck what their saying it and every gangsta rapper is in it to get paid that's why gangsta rap is now more like hustle rap


i quit reading your post after i realized you used no punctuation.
go push your own stool in.


----------



## VER D (May 11, 2011)

tinyTURTLE said:


> i quit reading your post after i realized you used no punctuation.
> go push your own stool in.


 hahaha well excuse me for being retarded but honestly to tell you the truth fuck rap all rap


----------



## jesco51 (May 11, 2011)

tinyTURTLE said:


> fuck gangsta rap, why don't you evolve a little.
> this shit is the lowest common denominator.
> what ever happened to freestyle fellowship, pharcyde, deltron,
> sage frances, aesop, aesop rock, who cares?, living legends
> ...


I listen to eyedea, slug, blueprint, aesop rock, sage francis, all those cats. But who says you cant listen to a little gangster rap every now and again? I dont always feel like goin on a mind trip every time i listen to music. You listen to music that opens your mind correct? Well open it!


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 11, 2011)

jesco51 said:


> I listen to eyedea, slug, blueprint, aesop rock, sage francis, all those cats. But who says you cant listen to a little gangster rap every now and again? I dont always feel like goin on a mind trip every time i listen to music. You listen to music that opens your mind correct? Well open it!


i do, i did. and i know what i don't like. i also know what i don't respect.


----------



## jesco51 (May 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfGnpnSDn0E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQG5VESowNY

CLICK THE LINK !!


----------



## jesco51 (May 11, 2011)

This ones for Kartell....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGyMGYMS9Js

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UUEuqbP7SM&feature=related


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;iTMq3KdpzRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTMq3KdpzRY[/video]


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;ORHAqGeMIdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORHAqGeMIdM[/video]

you want to watch this one.


----------



## VER D (May 11, 2011)

this ones for you T.T.
[video=youtube;CRHyBwNtkLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRHyBwNtkLA[/video]
and here is some more gangsta shit
[video=youtube;_JpcJ7187x0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JpcJ7187x0[/video]


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (May 11, 2011)

tinyTURTLE said:


> fuck gangsta rap, why don't you evolve a little.
> this shit is the lowest common denominator.
> what ever happened to freestyle fellowship, pharcyde, deltron,
> sage frances, aesop, aesop rock, who cares?, living legends
> ...


get the fuck outta her, your a troll and punk
you have no taste in music, get the sand your cunt
this nerd came in my thread, with a bitch ass opinion
hopin and wishin to get a "shout out" because of his internet addiction

no but seriously fuck your opinion and your grandma's couch nigga! GDF OUTTA MY THREAD


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (May 11, 2011)

VER D said:


> hahaha well excuse me for being retarded but honestly to tell you the truth fuck rap all rap


Thats pretty fuckered up.

Thats bitchassness at its best bro. You don't come into my thread break bread and then flip nigga.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 11, 2011)

Kartel Kriminal said:


> get the fuck outta her, your a troll and punk
> you have no taste in music, get the sand your cunt
> this nerd came in my thread, with a bitch ass opinion
> hopin and wishin to get a "shout out" because of his internet addiction
> ...


lol... no.



[video=youtube;21OH0wlkfbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21OH0wlkfbc[/video]


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 11, 2011)

Kartel Kriminal said:


> Thats pretty fuckered up.
> 
> Thats bitchassness at its best bro. You don't come into my thread break bread and then flip nigga.


evidently that's exactly what he does.


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (May 11, 2011)

Husulah - Niggas Out There Mind 
(especially if niggas think they can hi-jack my thread)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8Z_u1v7DR8


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (May 12, 2011)

I'm going to start uploading everyones choices and minds to here. Even Bert and Ernie.


----------



## trichome fiend (May 12, 2011)

...this was my shit back in the day...

[youtube]M2PAVtJwG0s[/youtube]


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 12, 2011)

Kartel Kriminal said:


> I'm going to start uploading everyones choices and minds to here. Even Bert and Ernie.


that makes no sense.
upload my choices and minds?


----------



## trichome fiend (May 12, 2011)

....and another one.

[youtube]zl2EmiERWNI&feature[/youtube]

[youtube]fhiEatqhAR4&feature[/youtube]

[youtube]l0dipuaLb70[/youtube]

[youtube]avkToQqG1qw&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (May 12, 2011)

tinyTURTLE said:


> that makes no sense.
> upload my choices and minds?


It's hard to keep your train of thought when you get as severly blunted as I do.


----------



## MrDank007 (May 12, 2011)

Some of hard stuff playa

[video=youtube;WIHAkqCls4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIHAkqCls4A[/video]


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (May 12, 2011)

Weak shit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (May 12, 2011)

Klashnekoff - Murda

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDGJd1LwQ64

British gangsta shit


----------



## jesco51 (May 12, 2011)

I lost respect for this thread after you posted gay ass southside shit. Last year good friend of mine was shot four times, drove into somebody garage and died at the hospital over that bullshit.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 12, 2011)

all gangbangers and thugs can eat a bowl of fried goat asses with NO sauce.


----------



## jesco51 (May 12, 2011)

Lmao, that would be hilarious if you told a real "gangmember" that to his face.


----------



## MrDank007 (May 12, 2011)

Kartel Kriminal said:


> Weak shit!!!!!!!!!!


 Dude, you are wiggity wiggity wack. This is straight up gantsta

[video=youtube;010KyIQjkTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=010KyIQjkTk[/video]


----------



## VER D (May 12, 2011)

Kartel Kriminal said:


> Thats pretty fuckered up.
> 
> Thats bitchassness at its best bro. You don't come into my thread break bread and then flip nigga.


 i never flipped its just that i stopped listing to rap like 5 years ago i mean dont get me wrong i love rap all i listen to is screw allday everyday but fuck rap mother fuckers killed rap along with all music along time ago when everything went digital
[video=youtube;GNRHWv7NTX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNRHWv7NTX0[/video]


----------



## meezy4tw (May 12, 2011)

I got a buddy who lives in wisconsin, hes in college for music. I guess his teacher made this for the class.
http://soundcloud.com/godxilla/i-whip-my-d-back-and-forth-02?utm_source=soundcloud&utm_campaign=share&utm_medium=facebook&utm_content=http%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fgodxilla%2Fi-whip-my-d-back-and-forth-02


----------



## Beansly (May 13, 2011)

Project Pat 

Blunt to my Lips
[video=youtube;MIW2H-wgC54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIW2H-wgC54[/video]

Whole Lotta Weed
[video=youtube;78FfdBX-U3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78FfdBX-U3M[/video]

Three 6

Slob on my Knob
[video=youtube;f-K1mk5q9Ew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-K1mk5q9Ew[/video]

If anything at least listen to a few seconds of "Slob on my Knob" for the laugh.
It's actualy kind of a funny story..._"She took me to her room, to get to fuckin' soon. I didn't have a rubber, I fucked with two balloons..." _lol


----------



## Hotsause (May 13, 2011)

Kartel Kriminal said:


> Is simplistic in nature but pleasing to the ear. I will be updating this daily. If I gain a following of listeners I will create a internet radio station on my website at www.educatedkriminal.webs.com
> 
> Husaluh - Mamaco
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4YcHj-6qu0
> ...


 Husalah is the shit haha HUSALAH AKA JESUS CRIST that foo be making me laugh but he do spit some real shit FREE HUS


----------



## Beansly (May 13, 2011)

jesco51 said:


> I lost respect for this thread after you posted gay ass southside shit. Last year good friend of mine was shot four times, drove into somebody garage and died at the hospital over that bullshit.


What wrong with southern rap? Ain't one really better than the other. Why do rap conversations always turn into a fucking fight?


----------



## trichome fiend (May 14, 2011)

[youtube]tc8TjwzEVdw[/youtube]

[youtube]AcZWCkFNmnQ[/youtube]

[youtube]Nj31LWPjFoc[/youtube]

[youtube]sFh9dNiCeuY[/youtube]


----------



## PoppaDoc (May 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;Mj1NPe7oAwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj1NPe7oAwQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (May 14, 2011)

just for the hell of it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySTc19wRf4w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svW7n2PKgDs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2O9q0YPnnE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFLWC3WsgyM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUgtc_Ets00
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P05IEA0B2P4


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;Wftagq6Na6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wftagq6Na6I[/video]


----------



## jesco51 (May 14, 2011)

Lmao. wtf was that.


----------



## Beansly (May 15, 2011)

jesco51 said:


> Lmao. wtf was that.


He's just being a dick cause he think he's smarter than people that listen to rap.

Lil Rob
[video=youtube;qzkTtZjmyuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzkTtZjmyuE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## pro grow (May 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVpPR1pyfkA
lil flip game over try choped and skrewed it will suck i am la de da http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs1xHPU7WwA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT_yxs_-J1M&feature=related


----------



## Outta Spacehigh Spaghetti (May 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yre5nBXAxyk


----------



## pro grow (May 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E09SgeaGlQk

best of above 5 is last oxy cotton. and first codine


----------



## 420passion (May 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;VbZZIEU3ItY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbZZIEU3ItY[/video]


----------



## 420passion (May 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;W9tlq1F2CjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9tlq1F2CjE[/video]


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 15, 2011)

Beansly said:


> He's just being a dick cause he think he's smarter than people that listen to rap.
> 
> Lil Rob
> [video=youtube;qzkTtZjmyuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzkTtZjmyuE&feature=related[/video]


nope. i just think gangster rap (gansta rap in the thread title) is bad in general.


----------



## Beansly (May 15, 2011)

tinyTURTLE said:


> nope. i just think gangster rap (gansta rap in the thread title) is bad in general.


Good for you.
This is a gangster rap thread tho. What are you trying to prove? We get it you don't like rap cause you think it's dumb. Move on already. 
All your doing now is proving how lame _you _are.


----------



## MrDank007 (May 15, 2011)

Straight up hood

[video=youtube;jW3PFC86UNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW3PFC86UNI[/video]


----------



## jesco51 (May 15, 2011)

THIS HAS TO BE HARDEST SHIT OUT THERE---------------->


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWC-BKaw3HI


----------



## jesco51 (May 15, 2011)

IVE BEEN DOWN.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7z55qz9K_2A


----------



## Brazko (May 16, 2011)

[youtube]iZtAqhUVVXs[/youtube]

[youtube]b7LgJaAuuFY[/youtube]


----------



## KlosetKing (May 16, 2011)

Some recently released Tech, and includes one of Busta Rhymes best flows ever (imo):

[video=youtube;CSQUfTBcOu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSQUfTBcOu4[/video]

Ill be seein him VIP here in a couple weeks =D, heres some more awesome Strange Music you might not have heard:

[video=youtube;F8qb-vKr6To]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8qb-vKr6To[/video]
[video=youtube;LP6z4TjefgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LP6z4TjefgQ[/video]
[video=youtube;9dVivAJ-wLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dVivAJ-wLI[/video]
[video=youtube;hdS1178n6vA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdS1178n6vA[/video]


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (May 17, 2011)

That new tech is slappin hard on my subwoofer rite now. good post


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (May 17, 2011)

so does anyone plan on actually tuning into my station if i upload the songs that have been posted??


----------



## Steve French (May 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;QWfbGGZE07M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWfbGGZE07M[/video]

Kind of hard listening to this guy rap about being a gangster knowing he lives in a big ass mansion bought with the profits of shitty family films, but back in the day he was one of the best.


----------



## Outta Spacehigh Spaghetti (May 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDjtk_52GkI&feature=related


----------



## [420]Haze (May 20, 2011)

Some Aussie Rap - A Snippet from Suffa MC from Hilltop Hoods, The boys from Funkoars, Hilltop Hoods, Vents, Briggs and others have released there new Record label Golden Era Records, This is a glimpse of there new 2011 Mixtape..

[video=youtube;gAKv7SQhyp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAKv7SQhyp8[/video]

To download the entire mixtape free, go here ;

http://www.goldenerastorage.com/GoldenEraMixtape2011.zip


----------



## herbavor (May 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;KTOg_RGOEBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTOg_RGOEBg[/video]


----------



## brooklyn718 (May 21, 2011)

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/aOSWXHzLaBk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
just seeing if this works local artist showing promise


----------



## herbavor (May 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;UMPwDxrfTGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMPwDxrfTGo[/video]

[video=youtube;qaRQz0nJ-jo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaRQz0nJ-jo[/video]


----------



## ChronicObsession (May 21, 2011)

Real Gangstairs don't make CDs, they make the way for you to go up or down a level


----------



## Dominathan (May 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;P2DoSXDdKdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2DoSXDdKdk[/video]


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 22, 2011)

Dominathan said:


> [video=youtube;P2DoSXDdKdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2DoSXDdKdk[/video]


should be titled "the game so easy till you get killed in kansas city by someone for no reason"


----------



## bewareofdogandowner (May 22, 2011)

to much garbage out there these days..fuck lil wayne and all the lil shit.


----------



## bewareofdogandowner (May 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;UoePdFAGXE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=UoePdFAGXE4[/video]


----------



## bewareofdogandowner (May 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;OzyaAuPh1lE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzyaAuPh1lE[/video]


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 22, 2011)

bewareofdogandowner said:


> [video=youtube;OzyaAuPh1lE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzyaAuPh1lE[/video]


while i do love that song, it deffinitely isn't ebonics. it's just slang.


----------



## pro grow (May 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td1BQfgwxqM&feature=related
why doint i get a picture when I put up a ural
lloyd 77 views


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 23, 2011)

pro grow said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td1BQfgwxqM&feature=related
> why doint i get a picture when I put up a ural
> lloyd 77 views


when you post there is a little film strip thingy. click on it and put the URL in the box that appears.

[video=youtube;lhrHuHPcGu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhrHuHPcGu0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## poseidus (May 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3pQFmfLDzE < exactly what a stoner should listen to baked


----------

